# **** friday pics ****



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Guess I'll get it started. Here's a pic of my twin grandkids. Papa can still wear their little asses out.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

A little bonnet head shark from wading the surf last weekend.









A great beer.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Offshore pics*

Pics from our offshore trip out of Freeport last Saturday. It felt good to be out there again with my hunny!!!! Great day on the water!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmm


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

A little time lapse











































Walls poured, deck come Monday.
Â©


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Bayou Wildlife Park Last weekend and a few random


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Steaks*

Last night's ribeyes!

BB


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

a few more...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Those are some good lookin' Snaps, Heather.


These are a few pics from the ROT rally last weekend. It was a complete blast on our tenth year of camping there. We even stayed for Saturday night this time and I can assure everyone, Austin is still weird. The pic of the guy on the bagger is one of my favorites from the trip because I caught the motion of the bike and rider and both of them were smiling. If you have never been to a bike rally, put it on your bucket list and hit ROT on Friday morning. The water in the background of a couple of the pics is Bull Creek, which was our local swimming hole when we were kids. My Aunt lived just up the creek from there for 60 years. It's hard to believe all the development in Austin these days, but it's still my hometown. 

Notice what the guy in the mask has on his left highway bar  It was the real deal and it's been a while since I had seen one like that. It used to be fairly common and it's perfectly legal.

The Rattlesnake Inn was one of my Uncle's favorite watering holes near Florence. My Grandmother, Mom and Mom's whole side of the family is from there. Uncle Buzz would have liked that new bartender.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

One of my favorites


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Greers ferry lake...as seen from sugar loaf island


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Cumbres and Toltec RR in Chama NM










2000 miles in 4 days, @ WolfCreek Pass CO where it was a pleasant 48 degrees last week:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

4H Shotgun Practice


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

More lake pics


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

A few for this past week!

Camping on Steinhagen Lake...Martin Dies Jr. State Park.









Spent some time in Wetlands.








Rosette Spoonbill








Black Bellied Tree Ducks and a Fulvous Whistling Duck








Mottled Ducks drake (front) & hen (back)








Juvenile Drake Mottled Duck








Momma and babies (Rosette Spoonbills)








Fulvous Whistling Duck (left) and Black Bellied Tree Duck (right)


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Brother Bob said:


> Last night's ribeyes!
> 
> BB


Where did you find those thermometers? Bada$$!!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*Latest from Afghanistan*

The nose art was ordered removed for not being PC.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Remi having some Sonic ice cream cone.









Bass I caught at mr bros ranch last weekend.









My buddy caught a bigger one in the evening.


----------



## bigkountry14 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Friday Pics*

Morning Wade








The girls during LOTB








Love this pic of my Gpa tired of waiting on the guys to finish pulling up the old post lol








The finished product


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Great pics 2Coolers!

Me and my kiddos...baby girl graduating from kindergarten and a few others from Barton Springs last weekend.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Went to a wedding in Carmel CA last week. Spent the first few days in Napa/Sonoma touring wineries.. The second 1/2 was in Carmel and Pebble Beach. Awesome weather!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

More..

1 and 2.. Peju
3.. Jordan
4.. Rustic.. Francis Ford Copolla's place.. Vito's desk from The Godfather


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

There has been a lot of fishing out here lately. These are just the ones I was able to snap pics of. Too bad none of them were around for the 4:30PM Tuna bite lol

New toy I just ordered :biggrin:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

couple of pic of the sun shining during the downpour the other day


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Brisket








Home made spring rolls








My churens








Father's Day gift


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Retrofit Installation I did yesterday. Waiting on electrician to bring us power but it's nearly there.

Gander Mountain Coming to San Antonio!!!!!!!!


View of Downtown Austin from the roof of an office building off of Capitol of Texas Highway

BBQ Royalty - Saw him on BBQ Pitmasters a few weeks ago then met him a couple of weeks ago. He's the Exceutive Chef at Texas Lutheran University in Seguin. He won "Chopped" on Food Network.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Our Lab is ready to go!.....


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

"Whatchu got?"


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

My boys have been catching a few fish the last two weekends. June 1st was offshore, and father's day weekend was bay and dock fishing in Port Mansfield.


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> BBQ Royalty - Saw him on BBQ Pitmasters a few weeks ago then met him a couple of weeks ago. He's the Exceutive Chef at Texas Lutheran University in Seguin. He won "Chopped" on Food Network.


Small world. I went to school with Ernie in Uvalde. That's pretty cool.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Daddys hand. Back porch sitting. Fathers day lunch.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Watching Peter Pan with my three granddaughters on Father's Day. For Pappy, it don't get no better than that! :smile:


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Canada Fly-out fishing, one more time*

The Kabeelo Lodge in North Eastern Ontario is one of those places that has many lakes, each with a cabin and float planes to fly fishermen to them. Our family group did a trip in 2000 and again in 2002. We decided to give it one last go and have a close-out finale and make it a bang up trip. And that is exactly what we did''

Here's the tale with a few pics to illustrate the beauty, the wildness and the isolation of this paradise on Earth.

1. The cabin at Lake Betty Outpost
2. From a little distance to give some perspective
3. I call this the "Twin Towers. A sign of progress?
4. This is the inlet to Lake Betty. I make this my new "wallpaper" on my desktop
5. This is the outlet where it dumps back into the river, or as close to it as I could get for the rocks
6. This site saw a fire every night and many lies were told and much laughter was had
7. Here's the gang getting ready to load up and head out to our outpost. Had to make two trips to get every body and all gear to the cabin
8. The float plane at the dock


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Hullahopper said:


> Watching Peter Pan with my three granddaughters on Father's Day. For Pappy, it don't get no better than that! :smile:


Looks like the one in your lap is a little jelly of red....


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Granddaughter*

A couple more of our granddaughter.

We set her at the end of the hallway and she crawled as fast as she could towards me. I had a hard time getting good pictures because I was laughing so hard!
Last two are her eating her birthday cupcake. She wasn't quite sure what to do with it at first.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Treeman ended my cooking outside for a while.sad3sm

Hot Dog (Klever ) Bimini Broke glad I took an Umbrella


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*A few more pics....*

1 and 2. Northern Pike. These are some tough fish but my BillyStiX and Curado 200Bs served me very very well. Thank you so much Mr. McDaniels!
3,4, and 5 are Walleyes. They don't get as big as the pikes but they are plenty frisky for their size. Once again Billy StiX to the rescue...
6,7, and 8 are a few of the "honey holes where we mopped up on the fish.

About the fishing: This lake had mostly the northerns and the walleyes. we caught a few (what THEY call) small mouth bass but I've always called them rock bass. any way they were scrappy and fun to catch but we didn't keep 'em. On lake trout in this water body.

You will notice that there are no pics of large stringers of fish. It is mostly catch and release. We were bangin' 'em hard every day and the most you can keep is 2 fish with the conservation license and 4 with the sportsmans license. We didn't even keep any past the 4th day.

The fishing was crazy-good every day. Way better than ever before. The pike were running somewhat smaller (my PB is 43" from a previous triip) my best this time was a 33. But still caught many many in the 28 to 30 " category which is plenty big.

The walleye on the other hand were running much bigger than ever before. The slot limit is 16 to 18" and the problem was we couldn't hardly catch anything under 18" On the previous trips I never caught one walleye big enough to keep. This trip I caught 2 25s, a 23 1/2 and a 21. Everyone caught several over 20.

I have been fishing for 64 years and this is easily the most fun I've ever had and the most fish I've ever caught. If I never get to wet a hook for the rest of my life I can go out a happy man. It was just too dang much fun!!!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

New equipment to test..


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

collegeboy said:


> Small world. I went to school with Ernie in Uvalde. That's pretty cool.


Super nice guy.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Hungry Yet ?*

I wouldn't let you go Hungry ....lol

Bison Burger - Grilled Sweet Pappa

Polish Cajun Jambalaya

Lobstah Salad topped w/ Avocado Buttermilk Dressing

La Orange Trout

Sheeps on the Halfshell - Before n After

Cheekn n Wine n Summer Squash

Spicy Trout Alfredo ( Another Kids Fav )


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

This picture supports the good food that Capt. Dave cooks !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Gift*

For those of you that read the dental implant thread you might remember that i had to have a tooth pulled on Monday. It was #22, the lower left canine. The tooth was about an inch long and left a pretty decent gap. I have a "flipper" for it, which is basically an Invisiline with a tooth in it.

My FIL wanted a picture of everything so I sent him an email with a picture of the tooth, and the gap. I told him I was upset that not only was the tooth fairy not bringing me anything, but that she expected me to pay. He sent me the following email back:

"Hey, Tooth faries can be *****es. That looks like at least a 50 cent tooth. Around here you would still be considered as having a full set of teeth. Anything over 4 teeth is considered as a full set. Lots of real southern women will have that exact same tooth pulled. That way they can spit snuff or tobacco out of that side with ease. It's called left side dominant. Have you tried using a straw in the hole? Bet it would work good. Ever wonder if a squirrel could survive without that tooth. Can you swim better with the flipper? Later, Jim"

(He's from NC)

My FIL is a pretty funny guy and sent me this in the mail today:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> I wouldn't let you go Hungry ....lol
> 
> Bison Burger - Grilled Sweet Pappa
> 
> ...


CD - is that everything for dinner tonight? So delightful . . . wg


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Pic with my son on Father's Day


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hall of fame fishing tournament 2013*

Another successful year made by South East Texas Sportsfishing Association. Good times had by all . . . love watching the kiddos. . . wg


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> I wouldn't let you go Hungry ....lol
> 
> Bison Burger - Grilled Sweet Pappa
> 
> ...


and here i sit with a greasy microwave burrito :wink:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Bocephus;4933148] This picture supports the good food that Capt. Dave cooks !!! :biggrin: You got that right Bo.. Dont forget that Green stuff on the top...



Whiskey Girl said:


> CD - is that everything for dinner tonight? So delightful . . . wg


 I have something very special marinating for the Birthday Gurl tonight..



roundman said:


> and here i sit with a greasy microwave burrito :wink:


 I tried before Mon... I send ya a care package..lol


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> Bocephus;4933148] This picture supports the good food that Capt. Dave cooks !!! :biggrin: You got that right Bo.. Dont forget that Green stuff on the top...
> 
> I have something very special marinating for the Birthday Gurl tonight..


:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> and here i sit with a greasy microwave burrito :wink:


same here


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Chute help warming a horse up 
Historical Marker


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

thabeezer said:


> New equipment to test..
> View attachment 625942


wth is that?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

just got done mowing the grass..

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

marshhunter said:


> View attachment 625997
> 
> just got done mowing the grass..
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


Go to work....ya bum!!!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*right where he left off*

cooper got to run a little this week. He is still tender on the leg but put weight on it. the running part is easy...its the stopping part that gets interesting!

it was awesome to see his eyes light up when I pulled the bumper out of the truck!

The first piece of the bullet to abscise came out Wednesday... still a few more to go that you can feel under the skin.

Front left is the one that got shot in feb


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

1. My oldest son had a couple teeth pulled this week. Wasn't happy....LOL!
2. Almost done with my project.
3. My Fathers day dinner, and desert was homemade chocolate pudding.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Bug a salt came in today. its alot bigger than i thought it would be. my first fly took about 5 shots to die. he's was one tough sob.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

OK i'm scared don't shoot!! What is that ?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Good to see he's healing up!



Logan said:


> cooper got to run a little this week. He is still tender on the leg but put weight on it. the running part is easy...its the stopping part that gets interesting!
> 
> it was awesome to see his eyes light up when I pulled the bumper out of the truck!
> 
> ...


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> wth is that?


Internet and voice at 70 mph. Oilfield communications that is on a gyro


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Some horses on the right of way we were working.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rob The Rude said:


> 1. My oldest son had a couple teeth pulled this week. Wasn't happy....LOL!
> 
> I've got some extra gum and super glue he can have until the permanent ones come in.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Beavis and Butt-head

Murica

Pink Floyd


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> OK i'm scared don't shoot!! What is that ?


http://www.amazon.com/SKELL-INC-Original-Salt-Gun-BS61/dp/B00AB88UDA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371853393&sr=8-1&keywords=bug+a+salt


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

My boy.



My girl.



One of my favorite summer dishes. Cold buckwheat noodles with ribeye steak, julian cucumbers, kimchi radish, topped with a hot sauce.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Fridays cold beer.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> Bug a salt came in today. its alot bigger than i thought it would be. my first fly took about 5 shots to die. he's was one tough sob.


Carry - Shooter, Racer, and Lezz Go are gonna be some kind of jealous about that weapon! :biggrin: Need to get me one!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

As promised. Birthday Whiskey Girl. Pan seared Teal with a spicy rhubarb chutney.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

New company truck. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

